# Willard



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

Took a trip to Willard Bay last Sunday, didn't do as bad as we thought. Got on the water at about 9, and got off at 4. Only managed to reel in 4 walleye and a wiper between two of us. Although we didn't have many fish, doesn't mean we didn't see others around us reeling fish after fish in! Didn't seem to have the right lure in the tackle box! 


BassMan


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool! pics?

Oh and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well you nailed it, I'm a rookie! Here is a picture!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Dinner anyone??? Nothing better than fried fish. Well maybe one thing ;-)


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Not shabby at all. I hate that place, I never have been able to figure out Willard. Nice work.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

One thing about trolling u sing bottom bouncers for walleye is the speed of the boat. Keeping an eye on the depths and always loooking for fish. I knew the lake fairly well when I fished it regularly, always moving from one spot to another.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Not shabby at all. I hate that place, I never have been able to figure out Willard. Nice work.


I am with you, I have had a couple good days and a lot of horrible days.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

N8ON said:


> I am with you, I have had a couple good days and a lot of horrible days.


 Au contraire monsieur; I don't believe it's possible to have horrible days on the water. The worst day of fishing beats the very best day at work every time it's tried. :grin:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad to see someone else was catching a few as well. A friend invited my young step son and I out on his boat last Sunday. We hit the water at about 4:30 pm. Fished till 7:30 and we knocked the piss out of em. We brought home 11 walleye, 2 wipers and a nice Crappie. However we also released a handful of walleye, a pile of wipers and a large Crappie that was full of eggs. It was an awesome evening on the water.


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

We were out there for 7 hours though! You caught that many in 3! That's incredible! Sounds like the latter part of the afternoon was when it kicked on. Congrats on a great day! Not many people have those up there!


----------

